

US releases $100 banknote with new security features - psaintdonat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24431952

======
adamnemecek
Kind of OT, but this article made me wonder how much does it cost the gov't to
print bank notes.

[http://www.federalreserve.gov/faqs/currency_12771.htm](http://www.federalreserve.gov/faqs/currency_12771.htm)

Turns out 5-10 cents.

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion: 55 points, 9 hours ago, 82 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6510581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6510581)

------
ck2
How is the US doing anything if we are in shutdown?

I am sick of all these exceptions, it is the exact reason why we are in
shutdown, they know it doesn't mean anything.

